# 944b display? software



## Leitmayr (5 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich(sebastian 13 Jahre habe mit zwei anderen eine recyclinganlage gebaut bzw.baue immernoch haben bereits regionalwettbewerb schüler-experiementieren gewonnen und nun beim landes wettbewerb den dritten preis gewonnen)
nun habe ich ein problem und zwar wurde die anlage bisher mit 8 fischer-technik interfacen gesteuert diese hatten aber oft probleme und nun habe ich eine s5( 115U 944B)mit erweiterungen von BMW bekommen und möchte diese nun graphisch programieren und nun wollte ich wissen welches programm ich am bessten verwenden soll.
und auserdem wurde ich und meine teamkollegen ein display(ca.10x10cm)
einbauen und nun wollte ich wissen welches ich da nehmen kann?


----------



## det (5 Mai 2011)

Hallo Leitmayer,

ich glaube nicht das Du / Ihr mit einer S5-115U mit CPU 944 glücklich werdet.
Es sei denn Du weißt was MS-DOS ist (und hast eine lauffähige Version davon), und kannst in AWL oder KOP programmieren. Ist halt eine Dinosaurier SPS. Ihr solltet Eure Eltern fragen ob die nicht zusammen schmeißen für eine Logo SPS. Einfach, erweiterbar, mit Textdisplay und preiswert.
Hier mal das Handbuch zum lesen. http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo〈=de&objid=36051989&caller=view
Viel Spaß noch bei Eurerm Projekt.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## SoftMachine (5 Mai 2011)

Leitmayr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich(sebastian      *13 Jahre*     habe mit zwei anderen eine recyclinganlage gebaut bzw.baue immernoch haben bereits regionalwettbewerb schüler-experiementieren gewonnen und nun beim landes wettbewerb den dritten preis gewonnen)


 

COOL...
Willkommen im Club !

Gruss


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich finde schon toll womit ihr euch beschäftigt. 
Wenn die 115 ein Dino ist, Sie ist aber immer
noch eine tolle Steuerung und es gibt auch Programmier
Software unter Windows, schau mal hier http://www.ibhsoftec-sps.de/german/OPCServer.htm
Vlt erzählst du denen von deiner Geschichte und die
geben euch einen Sonderrabatt.


----------



## Tommi (5 Mai 2011)

Leitmayr schrieb:


> ich und meine teamkollegen ein display(ca.10x10cm)
> einbauen und nun wollte ich wissen welches ich da nehmen kann?


 
bei der Größe fällt mir das TD390 ein.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=6164

Link im 3. Beitrag.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Leitmayr (6 Mai 2011)

hallo det,
ich beschäftige mich schon länger mit der s logo und hab auch ene der ersten aber es würde uns sehr teuer kommen da wir ca. 10 erweiterungen brauchen würden 
aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Der Pfälzer (6 Mai 2011)

Mit der S5 lassen sich auch gut PCS090 oder PCS095 von LAUER verbinden.
Mal in der Ebucht nachsehen.


----------



## Leitmayr (6 Mai 2011)

danke ist mir aber das display an sich zu klein aber ich bin auch bloss auf dieses gestoßen


----------



## Leitmayr (6 Mai 2011)

danke für den tipp ist mir aber zugroß für so wenig disply und auch zu teuer


----------



## rheumakay (6 Mai 2011)

hallo,
tolle leistung..dies einmal vorweg !

Das heißt du möchtest deine Anlage komplett auf eine andere SPS umsetzen ?
Sag doch einmal wieviel Eingänge / Ausgänge du benötigst.
Was soll denn eine Visu hergeben?

PS:Wo lagen die Probleme der Fischertechnik?Kann man diese Fehler nicht abstellen ?


----------



## Boxy (6 Mai 2011)

Also ich würde da einmal an eurer Stelle mit eurer Geschichte Siemens anschreiben und anfragen ob die euch da nichts sponsoren würden 

Schreibt doch einfach einmal direkt an AD&D, evtl hat da der iene oder andere Service MA noch etwas rumliegen. Schreibt doch einfach mal an in Bezug auf Jugend forscht und so ...

Die 944b wurde sehr viel eingesetzt und ist nun nicht die schlechteste S5 Steuerung.


----------



## Leitmayr (6 Mai 2011)

also wir benotigen ca.20 digital ein und ausgänge
fischertechnik war einfach mit mehreren gleichzeitigen prozessen und der kommunikation untereinende überfordert


----------



## tnt369 (6 Mai 2011)

bei fischertechnik wird viel mit 9V gemacht. dazu sind die motoren
noch drehzahl regelbar.

bei der s5 läuft es i.d.r. mit 24V. und motoren werden i.d.r. über
zusatzbauteile angesteuert.
es sollte euch jemand beraten, was ihr alles tatsächlich benötigt
um mit der s5 euer gerät zu steuern.


----------



## all4sps (6 Mai 2011)

*S7 cpu*

Hallo,


Wir finden dass super was ihr macht. Deshalb möchte ich euch in eurem Projekt unterstützen.
  Ich kann euch eine ältere S7 315-2DP und ein paar I/O gratis zur Verfügung stellen.

  Falls Interesse besteht einfach melden

  Gruss ALL4SPS
  A.Capizzi


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin nicht so der S5-Spezialist, ich weiß daher nicht, ob das OP 393 an euere SPS passt. Wäre nett, wenn sich dazu aus dem Forum noch jemand äußern könnte. Wenn es passt, dann würde ich euch das kostenlos überlassen. Bestellnummer: 6ES5 393-0UA11

Aber den Aufkleber "Sponserd by TOHISPARTS" müsst ihr dann drauflassen 

Gruß Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Mai 2011)

Das OP393 ist Spitze, es geht direkt auf die CPU es wird nichts zusätzlich
gebraucht....zeufs....das waren noch Zeiten, das war noch ein richtiges
Scada System was ohne WinCCflexibel oder so was auskam.


----------



## Leitmayr (6 Mai 2011)

hallo all4sps,
hat die nen ethernet anschluss,
gibt es für die ein display?
vielen dank 
sebstian


----------



## all4sps (6 Mai 2011)

*Cpu 315*

Hallo,

Die CPU hat MPI und einen DP Anschluss. das sollte für euer Vorhaben schon reichen. Zur der Frage mit den I/O, ich kann dir noch ein paar Karten mitschicken damit du auf die 20 In/Output kommst.

Gruss all4sps


----------



## Leitmayr (6 Mai 2011)

kan man die s7 auf 35mm hutschiene montieren
oder wie muss man die befestigen


----------



## Blockmove (6 Mai 2011)

Also ich werf jetzt mal Wago und Codesys in den Raum 
Ich denke damit seit ihr besser bedient als mit Siemens.
Die Wago-Steuerung hat eine integrierte webfähige Visualisierung und ist moderner als eine S5. 

Schreibt doch mal Wago an. Ich denke bei dem Stichwort "Jugend forscht" sind die auch aufgeschlossen.

Phönix-Contact wäre vielleicht auch noch eine Alternative.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende

Dieter


----------



## Der Pfälzer (6 Mai 2011)

Leitmayr schrieb:


> kan man die s7 auf 35mm hutschiene montieren
> oder wie muss man die befestigen



Nein, die S7-300er Serie hat ein eigenes Aluprofil.

Dürfte aber kein Problem sein, da ein Stück für euch aufzutreiben.

@all
Ich finde es Klasse, wie ihr die Jungs mit Hardware versorgt.
Ich wollte, ich hätte auch die Möglichkeit.

@Leitmayr
Super, weiter so

Gruß Roland


----------



## all4sps (6 Mai 2011)

*S7 Teile*

Hallo,

      Die Schiene + die Frontstecker + Busverbinder sind natürlich dabei.  






 

Netzteil --> bekommt man relativ günstig
Adapter PC zu CPU -->
Software --> Frag mal bei Siemens an es gibt glaube ich so Student Versionen
Panel --> Informiere dich auf dem Markt was es so gibt. Da mir nicht so klar ist was du bauen willst kann ich dir auch keines Empfehlen.
    Sobald dein Projekt realisiert ist, wären wir froh, wenn du uns dieses auch hier im Forum präsentierst.

  Gruss ALL4SPS


----------



## Leitmayr (6 Mai 2011)

hallo hier ein kleiner link zum projekt


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 Mai 2011)

Also mein Angebot aus Beitrag #15 steht noch!
Habt ihr die S5 Schon?
Habt ihr auch die Software zum Programmieren dazu?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Leitmayr (6 Mai 2011)

hallo,
wir haben die s5 schon ich mus aber noch mit meinem kumpel telefonieren was der mein aber wahrscheinlich ja 
aber gib mir doch noch bedenkzeit bis morgen
und wir haben keine software nur hardware


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 Mai 2011)

Dann schaut euch auch mal noch nach Software um!
Irgendwie verstehe ich auch deine Fragen (noch) nicht so richtig,
Ihr habt (bekommt) eine S5 115, und wegen der S7 Fragst du nach wegen der Montage auf der Hutschine... 
Aber für die Software sollte sich vllt. auch noch ein "sponsor" finden lassen.
(Die hab ich leider nicht)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Mai 2011)

Ich würde bei der S5 bleiben, das kleine Panel vom
Heizer annehmen und dann die Software besorgen. 
Damit würde ich erst mal die Grundlagen lernen bis
ihr wirklich nur noch in Bits und Bytes denkt. Habt 
ihr wirklich noch Spaß an der Sache, macht ihr ein
Schülerpraktikum bei einem Maschinbauer und 
schaut mal wie das ganze im wirklichen Leben aussieht.


----------



## Leitmayr (7 Mai 2011)

Ihr habt (bekommt) eine S5 115, und wegen der S7 Fragst du nach wegen der Montage auf der Hutschine... 
ja hätte sein können das es ewie bei der logo ist


----------



## Leitmayr (7 Mai 2011)

so werden wir es wohl auch machen*vde*


----------



## Leitmayr (7 Mai 2011)

also wir würden dein angebot sehr gerne annehmen
die adresse folgt via pn
vielen dank im voraus


----------



## Leitmayr (7 Mai 2011)

vielen dank all4sps
aber wir bleiben bei der s5


----------



## Leitmayr (7 Mai 2011)

Hallo Unimog-HeizeR,
 has du den einbaurahmen 
wenn nicht ist es auch kein problem


----------



## Leitmayr (7 Mai 2011)

*hallo zusammen*

:-Derst mal danke an alle für die freundliche unterstützung.
kann mir einer sagen ob dieses adapterkabel für die s5 was taugt
wäre sehr nett


----------



## tnt369 (7 Mai 2011)

ja, das kabel sieht gut brauchbar aus.
habt ihr schon was an software zum programmieren?
ich kann "accon-pg" von der firma deltalogic empfehlen.
hier im forum sind auch einige jungs von denen vertreten.
evtl. können die euch ja ne "schulversion" zur verfügung stellen.
die software ist zwar dos-basiert, läuft aber unter windows-xp
ohne probleme.
programmiert wird in awl,kop oder fup
näheres könnt ihr unter wikipedia zu diesen "sprachen" nachschlagen.

oder hier ne kurze übersicht:
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sourc...2cj6Dg&usg=AFQjCNGDSTMQFd45UqbihjLwWaMpZnraXg


----------



## Leitmayr (7 Mai 2011)

*hallo*

mir wäre FUP am liebsten
ist die bei step 5 dabei?
hat die jemand ?
was kostet die?
wo gibt es die?


----------



## Leitmayr (7 Mai 2011)

*hallo*

weis jemand sicher das ich mit FUP die s5 115u 944b programieren kann.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (7 Mai 2011)

Leitmayr schrieb:


> Hallo Unimog-HeizeR,
> has du den einbaurahmen
> wenn nicht ist es auch kein problem



Nein, den Einbaurahmen habe ich leider nicht.
Schick mir mal deine Adresse per P.N., dann schicke ich das ding am Montag los.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## PeBi (7 Mai 2011)

Die Software "S5 für Windows" kann FUP, KOP und AWL

http://www.ibhsoftec-sps.de/german/Produkt_S5_V6.htm

Preisliste gibts auch:

http://www.ibhsoftec-sps.de/downloads/german/Preise/Preisliste.pdf


----------



## c.wehn (7 Mai 2011)

also ich programmier mit Step5, also der dos-basierenden version..

ich hab das kabel von process-informatik als usb und serielle "com" version..

http://www.process-informatik.de/produkte/s5---interface

ich hab auch noch irgendwo eine ältere version von ibh softec s5/s7.. ich hab sie allerdings noch nicht mit dem kabel ausprobiert... könnte ich aber tun.. wenn gewollt 


ein kabel würde ich auch ausleihen!


----------



## Leitmayr (7 Mai 2011)

die software wäre mir sehr recht wenn du testen könntest kabel kann ich auch selbst kaufen
*vde*


----------



## c.wehn (7 Mai 2011)

Welche software willst du denn? 
Die originale Step5 version läuft auch auf windows xp pro!


----------



## Leitmayr (7 Mai 2011)

*hallo*

hallo rheumakay,
könntest du bitte die software fr die s5 ausprobieren die würde ich nämlich sehr dringen benötigen
danke schon im voraus*vde*




                                      *ACK*


----------



## Leitmayr (7 Mai 2011)

die mit der man FUB an der s5 programmieren kann


----------



## SoftMachine (7 Mai 2011)

*Wow !*

Was für ein Zuspruch für den Newcomer !

Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeiten, ihn so zu unterstützen, am liebsten würde ich hinfahren und ihm beim Programmieren helfen...

Klasse, liebe S7-Community !

Grüsse


----------



## centipede (7 Mai 2011)

Du hast Post ;-)


----------



## rheumakay (7 Mai 2011)

@leitmayr
hallo rheumakay,
könntest du bitte die software fr die s5 ausprobieren die würde ich nämlich sehr dringen benötigen ???

hatte ich dir was versprochen??Vielleicht wars ein anderer?

Habe selber Siemens Step5 (läuft unter DOS) sowie IBH (läuft unter Windows), beides funzt mit der 115U zu 100% auch das OP393 ist (für damalige Verhältnisse) super.

Also..würde mich da z.B. an IBH wenden und dann dein Problem schildern...
den Rest  an Hardware habt ihr ja dann ...

Trotzdem noch mal die Frage : Was hat denn GENAU nicht mit dem Fischertechnik Interface nicht geklappt ??
Vielleicht kann man ja den Fehler abstellen?
Gibt doch sicherlich bei Fischertechnik nen Support, der euch unter die Arme greifen könnte...
Somit könntet ihr euch den ganzen Umbau sparen...


----------



## Leitmayr (8 Mai 2011)

ne ne ich wollte nur wissen ob jemand sicher sagen kann das die mit der 115U 944B läuft nicht das ich mehrere hundert euro für software ausgebe die dan nicht geht wäre blod:s17:
zum 2. ich arbeite schon länger mit fischertechnik und hab dort auch schon angerufen die sagten auch das es  da es nur selten (immer wenn die jury da ist)auftritt kein rückgabegrund ist


----------



## rheumakay (8 Mai 2011)

hallo
vielleicht solltest du ein wenig hartnäckiger bei fischert. sein...
wenn bei uns in der produktion ein fehler selten auftritt, ist das auch nicht schön..dennoch gilt es den fehler abzustellen
..mit dem verweis auf nächste wettbewerbe sollte es dir doch gelingen,dies durch zusetzen

..wie gesagt cpu und op funktionieren 100%mit Step5/IBH


----------



## bike (8 Mai 2011)

Leitmayr schrieb:


> ne ne ich wollte nur wissen ob jemand sicher sagen kann das die mit der 115U 944B läuft nicht das ich mehrere hundert euro für software ausgebe die dan nicht geht wäre blod:s17:
> zum 2. ich arbeite schon länger mit fischertechnik und hab dort auch schon angerufen die sagten auch das es  da es nur selten (immer wenn die jury da ist)auftritt kein rückgabegrund ist



Ist der Fehler reproduzierbar?
Sind die Voraussetzungen unter denen der Fehler auftritt immer die gleichen?
Denn wenn ein Fehler bei Auslieferung bestand, so muss der Lieferant für Abhilfe sorgen bzw du hast ein Recht auf Wandlung. Und das nach EU-Recht 3 Jahre lang sogar.

Mit S5 für Win funktioniert das Programmieren der CPU zu 100% wie schon beschrieben wurde.(Verwenden wir auch ;-) ) 

Wobei ich die Angebote eine S7 CPU zu nehmen mir überlegen würde.
S7 ist nun mal zur Zeit aktuell. Es gibt wenn ich mich recht erinnere eine S7Lite  für das Programmieren. 
Wenn dir bei der S5 etwas abschmiert und du musst für Nachschub sorgen, dann wird es teuer.


bike


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn dir bei der S5 etwas abschmiert und du musst für Nachschub sorgen, dann wird es teuer.
> bike



Nee, das wird nicht teuer...
Dann ruft er mich an und bekommt eine neue. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## bike (8 Mai 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Nee, das wird nicht teuer...
> Dann ruft er mich an und bekommt eine neue.
> 
> Gruß
> Timo



Das denke ich mir, doch die Frage ist wie lange noch? 
Die meisten Karten gibt es, wenn überhaupt nur als Spare und das kann ggF teuer werden.
Wenn ich jetzt etwas neues baue, dann macht es doch Sinn, wenn das System so und so gewechselt werden muss, die neuere Technik zu nutzen, oder liege ich so falsch?


bike


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 Mai 2011)

Nochmal LANGSAM nur für Bike:
Der Typ zahlt bei mir nix!
Ich unterstütze das halt... 
Klar ist S7 schöner, doller, weiter...
aber warum nicht mal bei den "Grundlagen" anfangen?
Das hätte manchem Idioten hier auch bestimmt gut getan!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## PN/DP (8 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Wobei ich die Angebote eine S7 CPU zu nehmen mir überlegen würde.
> S7 ist nun mal zur Zeit aktuell. Es gibt wenn ich mich recht erinnere eine S7Lite  für das Programmieren.


S7Lite war das fehlende Stichwort für mich.
Ich wollte Leitmayr auch schon eine S7 empfehlen, wollte ihm aber nicht die Kosten der Step7-Lizenz zumuten.
Wer Weiß, ob es die S5 noch gibt, wenn Leitmayr ins Berufsleben einsteigt, dann hat er S5 fast umsonst gelernt 
und fängt nochmal mit S7 an.

Hallo Leitmayr,
mir gefällt Dein Engagement und auch ich könnte Euch unterstützen.

Ich habe hier noch eine gebrauchte CPU 314IFM rumliegen, die kann ich Euch kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen.
Ein Stück Profilschiene und ein Netzteil 24VDC/3A kann ich auch noch dazugeben.
Die 314IFM hat schon alle möglichen Sorten I/O onboard integriert, läßt sich aber auch normal erweitern.
Eine Memorycard braucht diese 314IFM nicht, RAM+FEPROM-Ladespeicher ist integriert.

Programmieren kannst Du die 314IFM mit Step7 Lite (kostenlos zum Download).

Du bräuchtest noch einen MPI-Programmieradapter (vielleicht kann den jemand sponsern?).
Die billigen chinesischen MPI-Adapter für ca. 40 EUR kenne ich nicht selber, doch suche mal in der Bucht und schau Dir 
mal diese Beiträge an: Forumssuche nach "SEMIES"

Ich kann Dir auch einen gebrauchten TeleService-Adapter V5.1 dazugeben, da müsstest Du dann TeleService installieren.
Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht, ob man den PG/PC-Treiber für den TS-Adapter-Direktbetrieb auch ohne TeleService-Lizenz benutzen 
kann. Eine TeleService-Lizenz habe ich leider nicht übrig.
(der TS-Adapter V5.1 kann leider noch keine SMS versenden, das kann erst der TS-Adapter II oder ab V5.2)

Display:
Ich habe ein gebrauchtes Mitsubishi/Beijer E615 Touchpanel (knapp 12 cm x 9 cm Touchdisplay, 320x240 Pixel, 256 Farben), 
was ich Dir dazugeben kann. Laut Handbuch kann es an einer S7-300 per MPI betrieben werden, ich habe es aber noch nie 
gemacht. Ich könnte es ab 16.5. mal testen. Man bräuchte dazu einen MPI-Adapter 6ES7972-0CAxx (z.B. den TS-Adapter) oder 
eine RS485/MPI-Direktverbindung ohne Adapter, dann aber nur mit 19,2kbits/s MPI-Bus. Zum Programmieren des Touchpanels 
brauchst Du die Software E-Designer, ich habe keine Ahnung, ob und wieviel diese Software kostet.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (8 Mai 2011)

*Links: Step7 Lite + TeleService + 314IFM + E615*

STEP 7 Lite V3.0 incl. SP4 Download
Welche wesentlichen Unterschiede bestehen zwischen STEP 7 Lite und STEP 7 / STEP 7 Professional?
Handbuch: Programmieren mit STEP 7 Lite V3.0
Getting Started: Erste Schritte mit STEP 7 Lite V3.0 (ein sehr schönes Handbuch für S7-Einsteiger)

TeleService V6.1 incl. SP3 Download
Handbuch: TeleService V6.1 SP3
Worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen dem PC- und dem TS-Adapter in der Kommunikation zwischen dem PC und der S7?
SIMATIC PC Adapter/TS Adapter Kurzanleitung

CPU 314IFM Handbücher

Mitsubishi/Beijer Touchpanel E615
Mitsubishi E-Designer
Mitsubishi MMI Katalog 2004 (PDF) ( siehe S. 29 + 68 )

Handbücher für E615 und E-Designer
http://www.meau.com/eprise/main/sit...0005&Series=000152000520005&Line=&ManualType= die Manuals MA00553D, MA00333F, s7mpidirect, MA00310-G, MA00614D
https://my.mitsubishi-automation.com/downloads_show.php?portal_id=2&doc_type=man&slang=1&sstr=148962 das Manual 148962

Harald


----------



## marlob (9 Mai 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Du bräuchtest noch einen MPI-Programmieradapter (vielleicht kann den jemand sponsern?).
> Die billigen chinesischen MPI-Adapter für ca. 40 EUR kenne ich nicht selber, doch suche mal in der Bucht und schau Dir
> ...


Ich habe noch irgendwo einen CP5512 rumliegen. Den kannst du auch zum programmieren einer S7 benutzen. Wenn du also einen Laptop mit PCMCIA-Slot hast, könntest du den bekommen.


----------



## bike (9 Mai 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Nochmal LANGSAM nur für Bike:
> Der Typ zahlt bei mir nix!
> Ich unterstütze das halt...
> Klar ist S7 schöner, doller, weiter...
> ...



Danke, das habe ich doch schon lange verstanden.
Doch sollte bei dem Projekt irgend etwas besonderes dazukommen, wo ggF eine "Sonderkarte" notwendig ist und die du nicht hast?

Wegen den Grundlagen, also ich habe mal mit S3, 3M und sonstigem begonnen.

Doch würde ich jedem der anfängt empfehlen sich an dem Stand der Technik, so weit möglich, zu halten. CPM ist eben nicht mehr aktuell 


bike


----------



## centipede (9 Mai 2011)

Morgen,

ich kann euch zwei gebrauchte C7-626 anbieten (OK eins wird reichen, habe aber 2 rumliegen ;-)). Das Display hat leichte Fehler (einige immer sichtbare Querlinien) ansonsten voll in Ordnung.

Somit hättet ihr eine S7-Steuerung und ein Bedienpanel in einem Gehäuse.
Gerät besitzt 16DI und 16DO auch Analoge Ein- und Ausgänge sind vorhanden.

Link zum Gerät:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/4070023

Handbücher dazu:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/1140854
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/1140290

Gruß,
Centi


----------



## det (9 Mai 2011)

*S7 mit Step 7 Lite*

Hallo Sebastian,
es war nur ein Wochenendurlaub hat aber für 6 Seiten Post's gereicht. Klasse Thread. Das mit den Angebotenen S7 würde ich annehmen. Besser geht's nimmer. Die Software dafür gibt es bei Siemens wirklich kostenlos (siehe Post von PN/DP. Das einzige Manko bei dieser Software ist: Du kannst keine Vernetzungen programmieren (nur Stand alone). In wie weit sich das auf Win CC und das OP auswirkt müssten die Experten hier beantworten. Bei mir läuft die Lite Version auf XP Home ohne Probleme.
Weiterhin viel Erfolg mit Euerm Projekt.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 Mai 2011)

Da der "arme Kerl" ja jetzt mit Vorschlägen und Ideen "überrollt" wird,
warte ich mal noch 1-2 Tage mit dem abschicken. 
Soll er sich in ruhe überlegen, ob er das dann mit S5 oder mit S7 macht.
Sobald ich von ihm ne P.N. bekomme schicke ich es dann los.
Liegt schon fertig verpackt hier...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Leitmayr (9 Mai 2011)

kann man mit der  s7 lite version FUP programmieren


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Mai 2011)

FUP erstellst du mit der Projektierungssoftware, diese FUP Kästchen
werden dann in einen lesbaren Syntax für die Steuerung umgewandelt. 
Das hängt also nicht unbedingt von der Steuerung ab. Ich bin noch der
Meinung das für dich und deine Freunde, die 944 ausreicht, das war zur 
ihrer Zeit schon eine ganz schönes Arbeitspferd. Ihr braucht für eure
zwecke nicht das neuste vom neusten, es ist kein iPhone. 
Der spatz in der Hand ist oft besser wie die taube auf dem Dach.


----------



## Leitmayr (9 Mai 2011)

wie kann ich das umwandeln?


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Mai 2011)

Das Umwandeln macht der Editor des Programmier-Systems je nach gewünschtem Ausgabe-Format. Allerdings ... egal ob S5 oder S7 - in FUP geht nicht Alles - aber das merkst du dann schon.

Ich würde auch eine S7 empfehlen - vor Allem bei dem Angebot (wegen State of the Art).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## o.s.t. (9 Mai 2011)

@Leitmayr:

PN/DP hat dir in post #54 unter anderem folgenden Link gepostet:
Welche wesentlichen Unterschiede bestehen zwischen STEP 7 Lite und STEP 7 / STEP 7 Professional?
dort drin steht klar: Step 7 Lite kann KOP und FUP und AWL.
Umwandeln musst nicht du, das macht die Software selbst bei Umschalten von einer Programmiersprache in die andere - sofern du gewisse Regeln einhältst. Aber wenn du ohnhin in FUP programmieren möchtest, ist das ja egal. Aber wie mein Vorposter geschrieben hat, in FUP geht nicht alles... - alle Möglichkeiten und Befehle hat man nur in AWL - Beispiele hab ich grade nicht, da ich nicht in FUP programmiere

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Leitmayr (9 Mai 2011)

danke habe ich erst n ach post angeschaut




                              *vde*


----------



## det (10 Mai 2011)

*Kontra S5-115-944*

Hallo Gemeinde,

ist schon lange her das ich mit der S5-115 gearbeitet habe. War das nicht so das die ohne EPROM nicht läuft, weil kein interner Speicher vorhanden ist. Oder war das nur bei CPU's der tieferen Klassen (922 etc.)? Sonst braucht Sebastian neben einer evt. kostenpflichtigen Software auch noch ein Lösch und Brenngerät für's EPROM. Kann sich noch jemand erinnern wie das war.

@Leitmayer
Lade (saug) Dir die S7 Lite Version runter und spiel ein bischen damit rum. Eine CPU brauchst Du zum probieren der Software nicht unbedingt. Das online Handbuch der Software ist auch sehr gut. Wenn Du dann noch das Handbuch der S7 Befehle bei Siemens saugst, bist Du für alles gerüstet.

@o.s.t.
Ich glaube so kompliziert wird sein Programm nicht, das FUP nicht ausreicht. Tippe mal auf reine Bit Verknüpfungen mit Timer, Zähler und RS.


Grüße Detlef


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Mai 2011)

det schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> ist schon lange her das ich mit der S5-115 gearbeitet habe. War das nicht so das die ohne EPROM nicht läuft, weil kein interner Speicher vorhanden ist. Oder war das nur bei CPU's der tieferen Klassen (922 etc.)? Sonst braucht Sebastian neben einer evt. kostenpflichtigen Software auch noch ein Lösch und Brenngerät für's EPROM. Kann sich noch jemand erinnern wie das war.
> 
> ...


 
zur not gibt es da auch eine Pufferbatterie, die reicht fürs spielen


----------



## det (10 Mai 2011)

Hallo Helmut,
aber eine neue nehmen. Nicht das die bei der Vorführung leer ist, und das Programm weg ist. Murphy is always there.


----------



## o.s.t. (10 Mai 2011)

Ist ja schön und recht, wenn die Gewinner (der OP hier) von BMW ne komplette 115U/CPU944 + Co geschenkt bekommen haben, nur finde ich es schon fast bedenklich, die Jungen dann so nach dem Motto: "für den Rest, Software u. Co" könnt ihr dann selbst schauen - im Regen stehen zu lassen... - falls dem wirklich so ist, ansonsten habe ich nix gesagt.

Umsomehr ein Grund, sich hier der angebotenen S7/C7 Hardware anzunehmen, und das kostenlose S7-Lite spricht ja auch deutlich pro S7.

Für das HMI wird sich auch noch ein praktikable Lösung finden...

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## bike (10 Mai 2011)

det schrieb:


> ist schon lange her das ich mit der S5-115 gearbeitet habe. War das nicht so das die ohne EPROM nicht läuft, weil kein interner Speicher vorhanden ist. Oder war das nur bei CPU's der tieferen Klassen (922 etc.)? Sonst braucht Sebastian neben einer evt. kostenpflichtigen Software auch noch ein Lösch und Brenngerät für's EPROM. Kann sich noch jemand erinnern wie das war.



Ja kann ich.
Wenn der interne RAM nicht reicht , gibt es die Möglichkeit ein RAM zu stecken, das von der Pufferbatterie gepuffert wird( deshalb heißt die Pufferbatterie  )
Und wenn das Programm weg wäre, dann kann er es ja immer wieder einspielen, also sogesehen keine Problem.

Aber zurück zu den Empfehlungen für den TE: Nimm eine S7 CPU und die S/Lite und dann los zu neuen Ufern.


bike


----------



## Leitmayr (10 Mai 2011)

det schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> ist schon lange her das ich mit der S5-115 gearbeitet habe. War das nicht so das die ohne EPROM nicht läuft, weil kein interner Speicher vorhanden ist. Oder war das nur bei CPU's der tieferen Klassen (922 etc.)? Sonst braucht Sebastian neben einer evt. kostenpflichtigen Software auch noch ein Lösch und Brenngerät für's EPROM. Kann sich noch jemand erinnern wie das war.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leitmayr (11 Mai 2011)

*display*

weis jemand zufällig wie man die s7 und das display von PN/DP
verbinden kann
(anschlussplan kabel)
hat jemand den e-designer oder kann mir sagen was der kostet und wo ich denn bekomme


----------



## bike (11 Mai 2011)

Leitmayr schrieb:


> weis jemand zufällig wie man die s7 und das display von PN/DP
> verbinden kann
> (anschlussplan kabel)
> hat jemand den e-designer oder kann mir sagen was der kostet und wo ich denn bekomme



Also ich würde dem Spender eine Mail schicken und ihn um die entsprechenden Informationen bitten.
Ohne dir zu nahe zu treten, doch dieser Threat ist inzwischen nicht mehr zu überblicken.
Wie soll man da noch blicken was du willst, brauchst oder fragst?


Nix für ungut


bike


----------



## Leitmayr (12 Mai 2011)

*hallo*

ich habe die software bereits gefunden.
DANKE AN ALLE FÜR DIE HILFE!
HABE JETZT ALLE INFORMATIONEN DIE ICH BRAUCHE
WENN ICH WEITERE FRAGEN HABEN SOLTE ERÖFFNE
ICH NEINFACH NEN NEUEN
THREAT
:s16:​


----------

